# Advice re midwife with poor hygiene



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello

I wondered if you could give me some advice about what action to take regarding my community midwife?

I have had 4 appointments with her (I had a different midwife at the start of my pregnancy but then they rearranged their caseloads) and on each occasion she has had really dirty fingernails - both under her nails and around the nail bed.  I had an appointment with her last week (the last appt of her clinic) which my Mum attended with me, we were both keeping an eye on her and she did not wash her hands at all - she saw the previous lady out and called me in immediately, tested my urine, took my blood pressure, used the doppler, palpated my stomach and measured my fundal height, then wrote in my notes with no handwashing or use of hand rub.  I don't think she washed her hands during any of my other appointments either and this has really been playing on my mind.

I have kind of decided that at the moment I don't want the hassle of making a formal complaint but am going to draft a letter to send once I have finished seeing her.  She is coming to my house to see me on Tuesday and I am planning to politely point her in the direction of the sink ('I'll just show you where you can wash your hands'), but have to admit I am feeling a bit concerned about her handling my baby when it arrives (and definitely don't want her to give me a sweep even if she does wear gloves!)

Can you tell me who I should address my complaint to?  Also any advice you can give me would be gratefully received.

Thanks

Some1


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a shame that you have to have this worry on top of everything else on your mind.  Handwashing is really being cracked down on in the NHS at the moment, and there is no excuse.  You need to find out the name of the Head of Midwifery for that trust, and send the letter to her, you should expect to have it responded to fairly quickly,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

